# Ironing board cover rant!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I get so irritated with the boughten ones. They're made so small that Roger has to help me put one on.

Then they get all full of starch (at least for me) and if I try to wash them, they shrink even if cold water and line drying is done!

Grrrrrr......!

Today, I'm buying a new one BUT I just found a tutorial on how to make your own so I'm planning on making a couple of them to have on hand!

Speaking of ironing board covers, I'd love to buy one of those large boards but where do we find replacements for the large covers??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rats Ardie -
I've not bought a cover in ages. But I'm going to have to do so, or just wrap the board with fabric and sew it tight on the underside (the way I've usually seen a new cover on a board.)

Right now I had to just put a big folded piece of fabric on my board yesterday.

And I think there are board covers in the same place they sale those large boards.

Good luck on your making your own.

Angie


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I make my own ironing board covers and pads. Nothing fancy but works for me. I use old sheets and I shape the front end to fit and then bring it back and big safty pin each back corner . pads old blanket. Cotton. The covers get washed every week when I am sewing much so have like at least 3 . I have old wide wooden board I got used in mid-50's. A little wobblely but stands okay yet. Easy to get on and off to wash. I need to make some more as I tore up one last spring. Just old.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

As I don't do garments, I just quilt, this might not work for you. I don't guess I've had to recover the one I have for at least 10 years. I make my own "oversized" ironing board by picking up an old ironing board from Goodwill(I did just have to replace the base last month after the 10 years), taking the old top off just leaving the metal frame. If you find one that has a wide "stance" its helpful but not all that important. 

Then just pick up a piece of 3/8"plywood cut to fit the size you want( I cut mine 58" X 36")as I had just found out that you could purchase a ready made and marked cover for it. The padding is orthopedic foam and does not lose its spring. No problems with this purchased canvas cover at all and its been in continuous use since 2000. I am careful to cover a place with a cut-open paper bag if I am ironing fusible web.

I am curious as to why covers must be changed/laundered so often? Does it have something to do with making garments? I am totally lame about
that! :ashamed:

LQ


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We went shopping today and looked at ironing stuff!

Roger told me to just buy the bigger one and get it over with. He's been watching me look at them for ages. I did!

From now on, I'm going to pin a section of sheeting or muslim on the area that gets used the most and wash that regularly.

I hate to give up my old ironing board though..it's only 45 years old!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ardie, I bought one of the big ironing boards at Target a couple of years ago. My son said he'd never seen such a heavy ironing board in his life, lol. They had extra covers there, and I bought one as a spare. I haven't opened the package yet, so can't tell you how it fits, but it was made by the same company that made the ironing board, so hopefully it'll be good. 

I know what you mean though, that's one of the reasons I got a new board, got tired of bad-fitting covers and flimsy boards. I also had a pretty good one that hung over the back of a door and folded down, but when I moved out here there's not a door in the office/craft room to hang it on and didn't want to put it in another room. 

I also bought myself a new Rowenta iron at the same time and love it except for the automatic shut-off...wish I'd paid more attention to that before buying it, but didn't even think about it. I was still using one that was 20-25 years old, lol, so just had a nice little splurge for myself. Hope you like your new board, I love mine!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's so easy to make your own cover. Just flip the ironing board over onto your new fabric, and trace around it, then add about 3 inches, make a casing, and put a drawstring in it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've made my own in the past, actually just took the old cover off and used it as a pattern. But I get to sew so seldom these days, I just hate to "waste" it doing something as utilitarian and mundane as an ironing board cover, lol. I want to get to the "good stuff"!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a thought. Get one of the blankets from UHaul that they use for padding in moving for the base on a board cover and then use canvas or duck cloth for on top of that. Maybe that will be more washable and less shrinkage. I used one of those blankets years ago to make tubes to cover hubbys rifles.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I made one after seeing one that CJ made (CJ inspires me!)
It was way easier than I thought it would be. I put about 3 layers of batting on the ironing board before I put the new cover on. My pet peave is not enough padding in there.
I used an older sheet to make it. Worked great. It is time to take it off and wash it, may do that after the holidays. I am in crunch time on sewing gifts etc.


----------

